# Still think these are choco. Torts and lilac tort?



## SarahMelisse (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok... Now that they are a little bigger (2 1/2 weeks old), do you still think there are 3 chocolate torts and 1 lilac tort? The one I think is lilac tort is on the left of all these pictures.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2012)

Torts


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 5, 2012)

Hmmm... So is that why my bunny is too? I was told that she was a fawn, but I didn't think that it sounded right.

Since this pic was taken she has developed some black/gray on her ears.





Like this....


----------



## SarahMelisse (May 5, 2012)

Hrmm.. What breed is it? Because some breeds have different descriptions of colors and my kits are angoras. My fawn angora has white circles around her eyes, nostrils, a white belly, and under her tail. She is genetically an agouti which probably has a lot to do with it. I'm not positive if all fawns are agouti or not... then there is "wideband" fawns and I'm not sure what the difference is.

In other words, I'm not sure, but I don't think yours is a chocolate tort. From the description in the ARBA standard, the rabbit needs a chocolate colored mask on their face.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 7, 2012)

SarahMelisse said:
			
		

> Hrmm.. What breed is it? Because some breeds have different descriptions of colors and my kits are angoras. My fawn angora has white circles around her eyes, nostrils, a white belly, and under her tail. She is genetically an agouti which probably has a lot to do with it. I'm not positive if all fawns are agouti or not... then there is "wideband" fawns and I'm not sure what the difference is.
> 
> In other words, I'm not sure, but I don't think yours is a chocolate tort. From the description in the ARBA standard, the rabbit needs a chocolate colored mask on their face.


Ahh, OK! She is a cross between a Mini Lop and a Flemish.


----------



## pennylove (Jun 2, 2012)

yankee'n'moxie said:
			
		

> SarahMelisse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my understanding that there is some shading to "fawn" in Flemish rabbits, so she probably is considered a fawn for her breeds. Angoras are a bit different.


----------



## pennylove (Jun 2, 2012)

They all look like torts to me. I see the very slight color difference between the three and the little one on the left, but it's not dramatic enough that I would say she's a lilac tort and they're not. I think your guess is correct, though: either they're three chocolate torts and one lilac tort, or they're all four chocolate torts. Unless the odd one develops a significant gray cast to her coat in the next few weeks, though, I would call her a chocolate; she's just not showing enough "lilac" in my opinion.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jun 2, 2012)

pennylove said:
			
		

> They all look like torts to me. I see the very slight color difference between the three and the little one on the left, but it's not dramatic enough that I would say she's a lilac tort and they're not. I think your guess is correct, though: either they're three chocolate torts and one lilac tort, or they're all four chocolate torts. Unless the odd one develops a significant gray cast to her coat in the next few weeks, though, I would call her a chocolate; she's just not showing enough "lilac" in my opinion.


He did end up showing a significant grey/pinkish cast to his wool on his belly, sides, and ears. I ended up with 3 chocolate torts and 1 lilac tort.


----------

